# طريقة حساب احمال التكييف لغرف العمليات بالمستشفيات



## engayman11_79 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ارجو الافاده في طريقه حساب احمال التكييف لغرف العمليات بالمستشفيات ( 100 % هواء نقي ) هل يتم حسابها ببرنامج الهاب او يتم حسابها يدويا عن طريق عدد مرات تغيير الهواء في الساعه 
ارجو التوضيح بمثال 
و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed mech (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*بسم الله*
*بالنسبة لغرف العمليات التى يتم استخدام هواء جديد لها بنسبة 100 فى المائة*
*فأنه يتم عمل 18 مرة تغيير هواء*
*مثال*
*غرفة 7*7= 49 متر مربع*
*ارتفاعها 3 متر*
*ماهى كمية الهواء و الحمل الحرارى لها*
*و ماهى كمية الهواء المطرود للحفاظ عليها موجبة*
*الاجابة*
*7*7*3*35.2*18/(60)*
*1552 قدم مكعب على الدقيقة*
*35.2 لتحويل المتر المكعب الى قدم مكعب*
*60 لتحويل لتحويل عدد مرات تغيير الهواء من ساعة الى دقيقة*​ 
*الحمل الحرارى =*
*كمية الهواء/175 الى 200 حسب المكان*
*1550/175=8.85 طن تبريد*
*يعنى 9 طن*
*و تقريبا سخان 15 كيلووات*​ 

*اما بخصوص كمية الهواء المطرود فهى 0.85 من هواء الامداد*
*1550*0.85=1320 قدم مكعب على الدقيقة*
*يتم تقسيمها على الاربع اركان*
*و عمل الجرلات على ارتفاع *
*30 سم من الارضية*

و ده رابط موضوع مشابه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t200471.html​


----------



## mohamed mech (24 ديسمبر 2010)

و محتاج ترطيب 15 كجم / ساعة لكل غرفة
و حساس و مقياس لضبط الرطوبة
و سخان لجهاز الترطيب 10كيلووات​ 
و جرلات امداد بها هيبا فلتر 99.997
عند 0.3 ميكرون 
و سرعة الهواء المار على الهيبا فلتر لا تزيد عن 100 قدم /دقيقة
و سرعة الهواء على جرلات السحب فى اركان الغرفة فى حدود 150 قدم / دقيقة
و يفضل تركيب DPS
على باب الغرفة
و فى حاجة اسمها اير فالف ده بيتركب على الامداد و الطرد و وظيفته سرعة رد الفعل فى حالة انخفاض الضغط فى الغرفة فيقوم بسرعة تعويض الغرفة بهواء زائد للحفاظ على الضغط
و يمكن تركيبه فى غرف العزل و لكن وظيفته سوف تكون العكس
اى سرعة سحب الهواء للحفاظ على الغرفة سالبة
صناعة شركة PHOENIX


[/URL]​ 

http://www.phoenixcontrols.com/solutions-healthcare-spaces-medical-surgery.htm​


----------



## إبن رشد (24 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## engayman11_79 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير علي المعلومات القيمة و للعلم يمكن حسابها بطريقه برنامج الهاب عن طريق ادخال نسبه 100 % هواء نقي و ايضا تحديد نسبه الرطوبة و هناك تعليق واحد ان كميه الهواء 175 م3/د لا تعادل 1 طن تبريدي في حال الهواء النقي 100% و مرة اخري جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وائل البرعى (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mohamed mech (27 ديسمبر 2010)

engayman11_79 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير علي المعلومات القيمة و للعلم يمكن حسابها بطريقه برنامج الهاب عن طريق ادخال نسبه 100 % هواء نقي و ايضا تحديد نسبه الرطوبة و هناك تعليق واحد ان كميه الهواء 175 م3/د لا تعادل 1 طن تبريدي في حال الهواء النقي 100% و مرة اخري جزاك الله كل خير


 
كلامك صحيح ايضا


----------



## aati badri (27 ديسمبر 2010)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## mohamed mech (28 ديسمبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


 
ماشاء الله كل ده دولارات


----------



## BAHAA FAKHRY (9 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## baraa harith (10 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير استاذ محمد على هذا التوضيح الرائع وبارك فيك واعانك على كل خير


----------



## p.sniper (14 أغسطس 2011)

اخي محمد ... 
سرعو الهواء البارد كم يجب ان تكون في الدكت 
و ايضا سرعة الهواء الذي سيتم سحبه من غرفة العمليات ايضا كم يجب ان يكون داخل الدكت ؟؟؟


----------



## mohamed mech (14 أغسطس 2011)

p.sniper قال:


> اخي محمد ...
> سرعو الهواء البارد كم يجب ان تكون في الدكت
> و ايضا سرعة الهواء الذي سيتم سحبه من غرفة العمليات ايضا كم يجب ان يكون داخل الدكت ؟؟؟


لا يوجد لدى مرجع محدد 
لكنى اشتغل على 800 للامداد
و 1200 للراجع عند الدكت الرئيسى
او فقد ضغط 
0.06 
بوصة ماء لكل 100 قدم​


----------



## م.ماسة (14 أغسطس 2011)

سؤال من وين بتجيب هالمعلومات الرائعة ؟؟؟؟
شكرا


----------



## mohmmedahmed (14 أغسطس 2011)

الأخ العزيز مهندس/محمد
نرجوا توضيح كيف يتم حساب الحمل الحرارى لباقى الغرف بالمستشفى بنفس البساطه والسهوله كما هو أسلوبك
وجزاك الله بفضله سبحانه من خيرى الدنيا والأخره وشفاك وعافاك وجعل الجنه مثواك


----------



## م سامى زكى (14 أغسطس 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> *بسم الله*
> 
> *بالنسبة لغرف العمليات التى يتم استخدام هواء جديد لها بنسبة 100 فى المائة*
> *فأنه يتم عمل 18 مرة تغيير هواء*
> ...


----------



## mohmmedahmed (18 أغسطس 2011)

فينك ياباشمهندس/محمد
حضرتك لم تردعليه بخصوص سؤالى وهو كيف يتم حساب الحمل الحرارى لباقى الغرف بالمستشفى ؟
ونسبة الهواء الخارجى لكل منها ؟
وعاوزينك تنور المنتدى بمشاركاتك علشان تزود رصيدك عند المولى عز وجل من الحسنات والحمد لله أننا مازلنا فى الدنيا والباب مفتوح
وأنا عارف ان غرضك رضا الله
فأسرع ياباغي الخير.


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (3 نوفمبر 2011)

ياريت يا هندسة كمان تقولنا السرعه المفروضة للهواء عند مخرج الــ preferated grill


----------



## waeelfegan (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*تصميم المستشفيات*

كتاب رائع عن تصميم المستشفيات سوف تجد فيه الاجابة عن كل الاسئلة


----------



## mohamed mech (26 نوفمبر 2011)

waeelfegan قال:


> كتاب رائع عن تصميم المستشفيات سوف تجد فيه الاجابة عن كل الاسئلة


 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmad hussen (28 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا يا اصحابي


----------



## samy m (12 يناير 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> *بسم الله*
> *بالنسبة لغرف العمليات التى يتم استخدام هواء جديد لها بنسبة 100 فى المائة*
> *فأنه يتم عمل 18 مرة تغيير هواء*
> *مثال*
> ...


----------



## adiloman (28 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## ibrahim elashker (3 فبراير 2012)

مشكور يا خي علي المعلومات القيمة وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك واثابك من حيث لا تحتسب


----------



## engkfa (4 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## amanena26 (5 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخى وجزيت خيرا و زادك الله علما ونور


----------



## Eng.alaadinmoh (5 فبراير 2012)

بارك لله فيكم


----------



## mohd kate (6 فبراير 2012)

تحفة المواقع 
الله يحفظ القائمين عليه وجزاهم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ghost man (26 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## تبارك رائد (26 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد بن غريب السيد (27 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ASOS124 (11 مارس 2012)

ارجو المساعدة كيف اعمل حسابات حمل لغرفة فى البيت واختار المكيف المناسب لها وارجو الحسابات تكون بمعادلات ويكون هناك مثال توضيحى


----------



## ASOS124 (11 مارس 2012)

انا مهندس تبريد وتكييف حديث التخرج لدى خبرة ولكن صغيرة تأهلنى العمل فى مجال التصميم مش لاقى شغل ارجو المساعدة (لدى الرغبة فى السفر الى الخارج ولدى سرعة التعلم)


----------



## طارق هيكل (1 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور على المجهود الجميل هذا لكن عندي سؤال
حضرتك قسمت كمية الهواء على (175 - 200 ) لحساب الحمل الحراري 
ممكن تفسر هذا الرقم (175 - 200 ) جاء منين
تاني شيء حضرتك تركت الإختيار مفتوح من (175 - 200 ) وقلت على حسب المكان فما علاقة المكان بالإختيار


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (1 فبراير 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## Mr gabr (2 فبراير 2013)

كنت قرأت المعلومة دي قبل كده وهي 1TR بيستلزم 400 CFM في حالة Mixed Air
بينما يستلزم (175 : 200 ) CFM فيحالة Fresh Air وبم ان غرفة العمليات كلها Fresh Air
يبقي نتعامل طبقاً للحالة الثانية .


----------



## drmady (28 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك يامهندس محمد


----------



## الكازاوي68 (22 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.tamermosa (19 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bga.aircon (29 سبتمبر 2014)

*شكرا لكل من سال وجاوب على السؤال لان بصراحة هذا الموضوع حل عندي مشكلة في مستوصف 
مشكورييييييييييين
بس عندي سؤال
هل ممكن تركيب الهيبا فلتر على المكينة او الدكت من الخارج قبل ما يدخل الغرفة 
وفي حال تركيب الهيبا فلتر على الدكت لازم اعادة حساب*static pressure​* وCFM بالنسبة للمكينة 
شكرا*


----------



## hassan elkholy (29 سبتمبر 2014)

mohamed mech قال:


> *بسم الله*
> *بالنسبة لغرف العمليات التى يتم استخدام هواء جديد لها بنسبة 100 فى المائة*
> *فأنه يتم عمل 18 مرة تغيير هواء*
> *مثال*
> ...


*ما شاء الله بجد انا بفرح كل يوم عن إللى قبله إنى فى موقع زى كدا ربنا يزيدكم علما وجزاك الله خيرا وكل من ساهم بمعلومه شكرا لكم*


----------



## mohamed mech (3 يونيو 2015)

bga.aircon قال:


> *شكرا لكل من سال وجاوب على السؤال لان بصراحة هذا الموضوع حل عندي مشكلة في مستوصف
> مشكورييييييييييين
> بس عندي سؤال
> هل ممكن تركيب الهيبا فلتر على المكينة او الدكت من الخارج قبل ما يدخل الغرفة
> ...


 نعم يمكن تركيب الهيبا عند مخرج الماكينة او فى الدكت او فى الجرلة
و يلزم حساب الاستاتيك لتحقيق معدل التدفق المطلوب


----------



## mohamed mech (3 يونيو 2015)

و لا ننسى ان سرعة الهواء عند الجرلة يجب ان تكون فى حدود ٢٥ الى ٣٥ قدم على الدقيقة


----------



## hvac giant (3 يونيو 2015)

samy m قال:


> mohamed mech قال:
> 
> 
> > *بسم الله*
> ...


----------



## مهندسة شامية (3 يونيو 2015)

السلامم عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## مهندسة شامية (3 يونيو 2015)

************


----------

